# Pros and Cons of doing MBBS in Pakistan



## Aminah Latif (Dec 29, 2009)

I never really understood why Medical Degree of Pakistan/India/Bangladesh is Valued so much. Literally so many Overseas Pakistanis come to Pakistan to do MBBS/D.Pharm/BDS. Even if they have to apply in the Overseas-comparatively Expensive Seat. Why don't they; with the same amount of money go to Europe or prefer some other country? And why not China; where it is Cheaper even in colleges recognized by WHO; and approved by PMDC?
I got admitted into Riphah University. Though I was thinking of Dalian Medical, got acceptance letter from there, and had made up my mindset. 
So...any comments?


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't think Dalian university is recognized by PMDC yet, do recheck..
btw interesting thread, i'd also like to know why over-seas students who don't plan to practice in Pakistan wouldn't rather go to China instead. or some other place..


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

i would have gone to china perhaps if i was a Chinese  lol 

anyways; perhaps many overseas Pakistanis come here to learn and live their culture and religion in its original form ? that's why i came


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

I guess the reason people come to Pakistan would be because it takes a shorter time to become a doctor here and a second homeland for some. My only excuse to come here was because I had family. I'm not into much of the Pakitani culture...but from what I see religion is not as big here as i thought... #confused

Anyway the reason China is not much of an option is probably because the culture, language, people and stuff are all different...regardless of the great education. A lot of foreigners struggle to live in Pakistan...then I'm sure China would be a suicide move lol for some people.

Statistics show that majority of the IMGs that go to US to practice are from Pakistan and India. So I guess due to that, it's a better option to opt for.


----------



## twinklystar (Jan 3, 2011)

when u have the option of coming back to your homeland, why would you go to china or else places..? 

for me, i want to live amongst my own ppl fo a while, in the original pakistani atmosphere and culture...i just feel more comfortable this way.. yet again for me, i do not intend to go back and practice in US.. i have lived here enuff.. now i want to come back home..


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Aminah Latif said:


> I never really understood why Medical Degree of Pakistan/India/Bangladesh is Valued so much. Literally so many Overseas Pakistanis come to Pakistan to do MBBS/D.Pharm/BDS. Even if they have to apply in the Overseas-comparatively Expensive Seat. Why don't they; with the same amount of money go to Europe or prefer some other country? And why not China; where it is Cheaper even in colleges recognized by WHO; and approved by PMDC?
> I got admitted into Riphah University. Though I was thinking of Dalian Medical, got acceptance letter from there, and had made up my mindset.
> So...any comments?


Pakistan medical education is actually pretty good. Many students who have went to China could not pass a simple exam in Pakistan in order to get licensed to practice in Pakistan. Europe is no easy pass either, with prices relatively more expensive compared to Pakistan for tuition and books, not to mention the added living expenses which could be equal or greater, ie apartment, utilities, food. 

The track record from China is unproven, although there are a few good colleges of course, there are many where it can be rather subpar, and uncomfortable. 

Some people have even found many Pakistan medical colleges to be much better and more comfortable than some of the Caribbean institutions. 

Many Pakis will also find the sight of foreigners in their colleges odd and constantly inquire "why you came to Pakistan to study". Do not be deterred!


----------



## Aminah Latif (Dec 29, 2009)

Everyone says the same thing. I kind of followed the status quo.


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

twinklystar said:


> when u have the option of coming back to your homeland, why would you go to china or else places..?
> 
> for me, i want to live amongst my own ppl fo a while, in the original pakistani atmosphere and culture...i just feel more comfortable this way.. yet again for me, i do not intend to go back and practice in US.. i have lived here enuff.. now i want to come back home..


That's what I like to hear...I'm in final year right now and I personally don't feel like at all going back at all. My other classmate from the states is getting engaged to a girl in our ward batch, and he's not interested in settling in the US either. He's already buying a house in Islamabad and settling here before going back to specialize and stuff. I've adjusted here really well and made some really good life long friends, and learned a lot about my family and our culture. I even learned to speak and write Urdu in the these 5 years. They all use to make fun of me because of my heavy thick Canadian accent but now I shut them up. #laugh It was tough here no doubt about it, but I value every minute of it.

It really hit me when the floods hit...we were sent out on several medical camps to some very rural areas. It was tough but man my heart goes out to those people, they lost everything...and they were already poor...and went dirt poor. The conditions in some of the camps were horrible. Some of the BHU's had no doctors serving at all, it was ridiculous. But everyone knows you need to specialize if you wanna survive in Pakistan, so we all eventually have to head back west. But I've made my decision, I'm coming back here to live life...plus the underground rave scene is insanely insane... #cool 


@Topic
CONS
the adjustment to the system of examination (the whole "raata" scene and all)

PROS
time saved, money saved and you're learning everything about yourself...plus if you can live in Pakistan, chances are you can live anywhere in the world. #yes


----------



## eponman (Jan 5, 2011)

Pakistan has an underground rave scene?!? #shocked


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

eponman said:


> Pakistan has an underground rave scene?!? #shocked


Pakistan has an underground everything


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

eponman said:


> Pakistan has an underground rave scene?!? #shocked


Pakistan has everything, you have to look for it that's all. Sorry to go off topic, hopefully the admin won't delete this. 

But there are many underground DJ's even these days. Huge rave scene has popped up in the past 4 or 5 years, Islamabad is still catching up but I'm regularly down in Lahore it's amazing. Lahore is the new Amsterdam of the east I'd say. Karachi also has a decent clubbing scene as well.

You can find events and info here...
Pakistan Trance | Facebook

Karachi clubbing scene
Videos Posted by Pakistan Trance: Partying In Pakistan! | Facebook

Lahore Moving Heads Halloween party
YouTube - Moving Heads - Halloween special

YouTube - musicofpakistan's Channel

This stuff is quite accepted now in PAK, but the rave scene is somewhat still underground.



yea and don't forget to study too... #laugh


----------



## rinkle (May 3, 2014)

You can do MBBS in China because the fees structure is less as compare to China and more secure for girls candidate then Pakistan. You can find more career options in china.


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

TheDoc said:


> That's what I like to hear...I'm in final year right now and I personally don't feel like at all going back at all. My other classmate from the states is getting engaged to a girl in our ward batch, and he's not interested in settling in the US either. He's already buying a house in Islamabad and settling here before going back to specialize and stuff. I've adjusted here really well and made some really good life long friends, and learned a lot about my family and our culture. I even learned to speak and write Urdu in the these 5 years. They all use to make fun of me because of my heavy thick Canadian accent but now I shut them up. #laugh It was tough here no doubt about it, but I value every minute of it.
> 
> It really hit me when the floods hit...we were sent out on several medical camps to some very rural areas. It was tough but man my heart goes out to those people, they lost everything...and they were already poor...and went dirt poor. The conditions in some of the camps were horrible. Some of the BHU's had no doctors serving at all, it was ridiculous. But everyone knows you need to specialize if you wanna survive in Pakistan, so we all eventually have to head back west. But I've made my decision, I'm coming back here to live life...plus the underground rave scene is insanely insane... #cool
> 
> ...


r u garduated from punjab medical colleges or someone else like nwfp ???????


----------

